# Bad checks



## steve IN

Just got a bad check from a "pain in the ass" customer. Called twice and got BS excuses but noe cash. My bank didnt charge me but I told them I want $50 for the inconvenience. Its a $200 check. Was wondering what others do. I feel lucky in 25 years it is only the second bad check. i am going to call one more time then call the prosecuting attorney's office. If and when I get my cash I am going to tell him to go somewhere else.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

I had that problem a couple times. Some you never get the money and some you can. I got a bad check this summer on 2 truck loads of rounds. They were coming back the next day for 2 more loads. I held the trucks hostage til the guy wired my money to my bank. Took all day but I got paid. Sold him several more loads but my money was wired before I loaded. In 2007 I stuck for 2 loads of squares by a fireman in Huntsville, AL and I had 1600.00 out of pocket in trucking. Try to deal in cash.


----------



## swmnhay

steve IN said:


> Just got a bad check from a "pain in the ass" customer. Called twice and got BS excuses but noe cash. My bank didnt charge me but I told them I want $50 for the inconvenience. Its a $200 check. Was wondering what others do. I feel lucky in 25 years it is only the second bad check. i am going to call one more time then call the prosecuting attorney's office. If and when I get my cash I am going to tell him to go somewhere else.


I doubt county attourney will do anything even tho it is their job!

I think the max you can charge HERE for a bad check is $35.

I had more problems last yr with bad checks and a bankruptcy then I've had in my entire life.


----------



## panhandle9400

It wasnt my deal but it was my hay. I was sending corn stalks and soybean/wheat straw to a highway by pass they had just finished and the turf farm who had state contract to do the work tryed to stiff me on a semi load after they had bought and paid for each load prior to this day. I went to courthouse and filed in small claims court for the amount and any other charges. Took about 60 to 90 days but guess what came in my mailbox later ? day before court they sent me a cashiers check , and called wanting me to get to the courthouse by the next day , I live 30 miles from town I dont just go to town very much, but so happens I called the court clerks office and told they had paid at 5 till 5pm .It is a sad day when there are so many out there that will try to get the better of a guy when they get a chance. I dont put up with giving my hay up free.If your in the hay business you will get burned someday.the people I dont know it will be cash in hand or money wire before any trucks are loaded, my old customers are all good about paying . There is a liquor store 25 miles nw of santa fe and they post on a big sign the people who has gave them a hot check. Maybe we should start a posting for that ? scammers and crooks


----------



## OK Wheat farmer

All the bad checks we've ever gotten (knock on wood) seem to be those couple hundred dollar deals and come from guys who drive $60,000 diesel duallys, pulling $30,000 living quarter rodeo trailers. The big customers are never a problem.


----------



## Mike120

Anytime I sell hay, I get the drivers license number with the check. The few bad checks I've received were promptly settled when they received a registered letter from a friend's law firm threatening them with all kinds of criminal and civil actions. I just send an email to her secretary who addresses it, sends it out, and I pay the postage. I hit them with a $25 NSF fee, so I make a small profit on it. I had more problems with the boarding customers in our horsey business. Now I've got a merchant services account. I won't take one in without a credit card on file and the longest period I extend credit for is from when the cost is incurred and the time it takes me to walk to the terminal. Best part is the customers love it because they don't have do do anything difficult like writing a check. Costs me 2-3% and I jacked up prices to more than cover it. I wish I had it done years ago.


----------



## downtownjr

panhandle9400 said:


> It is a sad day when there are so many out there that will try to get the better of a guy when they get a chance.


It is a shame people can get away without paying...What is sad is that you even have to watch big business...there are companies out there that are even more unethical...sad world we live in these days.


----------



## GeneRector

Howdy! I filed with small claims court once when a hay buyer signed a note saying they would pay in 60 days. He never paid even after repeated notices. Well, I won the judgement and a lien was placed on his property. About 3 years later I get a call asking if they paid off the note, interest, and court fee would I cancel the lien. So, I get paid with interest, etc. In Texas, about the only thing you can do when someone owes you money and won't pay, is to go thru small claims court if under $10,000. If you win, the only option that is usually taken is a lien on whatever real estate they may have. One day you will be paid, but it may be years down the road. Always, Gene


----------



## rjmoses

downtownjr said:


> It is a shame people can get away without paying...What is sad is that you even have to watch big business...there are companies out there that are even more unethical...sad world we live in these days.


This stuff starts from the top down! As a consultant, I was in many companies. I saw that the people in each company reflected the attitudes, beliefs and principles of the guy(s) at the top. If the top was straight shooters, almost everybody in the company was an honest person, right down to the janitor; if the guy(s) at the top were snakes, so was the rest of the company.

The leaders set the tone, enforce it, promote it and reward it.

We have people in Washington that are snakes. The federal government is spending $1.3 TRILLION dollars this year that it doesn't have! The state of Illinois is at least 6 months behind in its bills, even after a 2% tax increase. Illinois has an $85 billion unfunded pension obligation.

So why shouldn't businesses cheat? Why shouldn't people skip out on mortgages, leave their bills unpaid? The guys at the top do it and get away with it! They even get rich doing it!

Ralph


----------



## Bob M

I had a customer give me a couple of bad checks, I had his drivers licence number,address horse racing licence etc. Took all the information to the court house. Boy did I get an education. I had to fill out some paper work, they wanted to know if I had a criminal record, and if I was Drinking at the time he wrote the bad checks. After laughing for a couple minutes I answer no to each of these questions. Also had to go to his bank and get a notorized letter from them saying he had a checking account with them. After several months of hearing nothing, I called the court house. I was told that $1100.00 was not worth them looking for him. Needless to say I was not laughing anymore. Some day we will find him, and I will get my money.


----------



## JD3430

We need to go back to the old system of public humiliation and corporal punishment for these types of losers. 
One day in public square in a stockade with a sign under it that says "deadbeat", and I bet 90% of all that nonsense comes to a stop.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> We need to go back to the old system of public humiliation and corporal punishment for these types of losers.
> One day in public square in a stockade with a sign under it that says "deadbeat", and I bet 90% of all that nonsense comes to a stop.


I kinda doubt it, I've heard people bitching in public about their food stamps being cut or they can't buy something with their EBT card. Long as they think they got something for nothing, they wouldn't care. Some people have no shame...ever watch Jerry Springer?


----------



## JD3430

Yeah, maybe, but you ever notice how low crime is where they still use public humiliation, like Singapore? 
Crime is virtually non existant. 
I have watched Jerry Springer.....but aren't those dopes paid to make asses out of themselves? LOL


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> I have watched Jerry Springer.....but aren't those dopes paid to make asses out of themselves? LOL


Well....if somebody is getting something for nothing, kinda the same as getting paid aint it?


----------



## rjmoses

After re-reading my earlier post calling deadbeats, cheats, check bouncers and politicians snakes, I want to publicly apologize--to snakes.

Upon reflection, snakes serve a useful purpose in this world, such as rodent control. The others---well.....

So, to all the real snakes in the world, please accept my apology.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay

Just made out some bills with threat of small claims court if not pd in 10 days.You suppose these dead beats will cough it up when threatened with SC court?

Luckily not big bills but it is the principal of it.Have $ for beer and cigs but not other bills.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I've seen a trucker running around my area that got my Dad for $1500 a few years ago. It just kills me to know he ripped off my family, and is still around, and in business, and probably ripping off my friends and neighbors. He even had the balls to call our truck drivers and ask if one of them could squeeze a load for him, as his squeeze was running late.

I hope he sticks around the area, because it's a small area, and i WILL see him, and I don't take shit to court.


----------



## swmnhay

swmnhay said:


> Just made out some bills with threat of small claims court if not pd in 10 days.You suppose these dead beats will cough it up when threatened with SC court?
> 
> Luckily not big bills but it is the principal of it.Have $ for beer and cigs but not other bills.


What do you know!!!The 2 that I threatened with small claims court coughed up the $.3rd one that i just got checl back from hasn't responded yet.I didn't threaten him with SC court.Luckily only was for $60 but now he owes me $80.


----------



## deadmoose

I "won" in court. Now I am out an additional $75 in court fees. But I won..... Was told I could spend much more money with no guarantee of payment. I will never deal with Paul's auction in Ogilvie again. What a crook. Took double commission then told me it was in the contract. I asked him then why I was never given one when specifically asked. Long story short I learned that he knows how to steal basically legally. Crook!


----------



## mlappin

I don't take checks unless it's from a Mennonite or Amish, period. Cash, debit card or credit card.

Get yourself one of these, G2G.

Square credit card reader.


----------



## ARD Farm

Interesting. I'm the opposite. I like checks because they are wire trandfer and my commercial account, if the check is ISF, the bank collects it. It';s painless for me.


----------



## sfny2012

I got shafted by Hay Boyz, LLC. They have a website and appear to be credible, but they're just a couple of dead beat brokers. All the pictures they have on there website aren't even their property/facilities. Just an FYI out there for other people to stay away from these guys.


----------



## swmnhay

sfny2012 said:


> I got shafted by Hay Boyz, LLC. They have a website and appear to be credible, but they're just a couple of dead beat brokers. All the pictures they have on there website aren't even their property/facilities. Just an FYI out there for other people to stay away from these guys.


Loooks like others agree with you!
http://www.yellowpages.com/bloomingburg-ny/mip/hay-boyz-459105577


----------



## deerrunhaycp

These theiving mother f^^ckers almost got me last year for $4000.00. Luckily I take pics of all new customers trucks as we are loading. Making sure to get tag and DOT numbers. Once they bounced the check I sent them a letter threating to sue them with all the pics attached. I was paid in 2 days.

They also claim to be members of the National Hay Association. Which I doubt. I've though about calling Don Keiffer and notifiying him of how these guys are operating.


----------



## ARD Farm

swmnhay said:


> Loooks like others agree with you!
> http://www.yellowpag...-boyz-459105577


The key word or should I say abbreviation in their business name is LLC. L imited L iability C orporation or in other words, not responsible for anything at all.

LLC's are there for a reason and that reason is inherent liability and how it relates to the owners personal assets. I'm incorporated as an LLC in Michigan but I'm an LLC because I deal in high liability high performance motorcycle parts like racing pads, fuel injection systems and other things that are high risk for the end user. I don't want to loose my assets to a sue happy idiot and there are plenty out there.

On the other hand, I would be extremely cautious in dealing with any LLC in the hay business where the only inherent liability is incurred by the producer and the buyer and not the middlemen.

Just the name 'Hay Boyz' puts me in mind of some slick college boys out to fleece an unsuspecting producer and probably a few customers too.


----------



## swmnhay

This hay situation is gonna bring out all the low lifes looking to flease people!


----------



## mlappin

I've had two calls in the last 10 days or so, one from Iowa and the other from Illinois according to the caller ID. Both were looking for hay, both said they seen my ad, I figured it had to be last years Craigslist ad I had to get rid of lower quality hay I wasn't going to spend the time hauling to the auction. I double checked Craigslist and supposedly last years ad expires in 45 days from the first day of posting.

I figured from the distance involved they had to be hay jockeys that might have wrote the number down last year but never called then.

I have no use for jockeys, I can sell all my hay without even advertising. We do have a few at the auctions I don't mind dealing with as they are bidding against other buyers, the auction covers the check and they also include any mileage when the check is cut.


----------

